# Jersey Giant??



## johnroth26 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not sure if he's a jersey Giant or a jersey giant cross. If it's a cross, it's probably crossed with an Australorp. Or maybe it's a Australorp??? What do you guys think?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks just like my Jersey Giant! But, she was from a hatchery...so I'm not sure how good of an example she is. But, Australorpe looks so similar. I'll be interested to know what the differences are between Australorpe and Jersey Giants are. Probably size?????


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

There's not really a huge size difference between well bred Australorps and Jersey Giants. The body is a bit different with the JG being more robust. Everything else is fairly similar. Just sort of imagine an australorp but a quarter enlarged. The footpads are the most striking difference, an Australorps should be white, a JG should be yellow by standard. However, having an Aussie come out with yellow pads and a JG come out with white is not unheard of especially if a hatchery bird is involved, so seeing the pads doesn't mean they're pure. Clear as mud, isn't it?


----------

